# Monty Python Reunion



## redbeard (26 Nov. 2013)

Nachdem die Altmeister des britischen Humors letzte Woche ihre Bühnen-Reunion angekündigt hatten, war die am 01.07.2014 in der Londoner O2-Arena stattfindende Show heute nach Angaben der SUN bereits 43,5 Sekunden nach Vorverkaufsstart ausverkauft (Welch Wunder...  ), werden laut Spiegel im Netz inzwischen bis 1900€ gehandelt.

Auf der Pressekonferenz schloßen Cleese, Idle, Palin, Jones und Gilliam aber weitere Shows und eventuell sogar eine Tournee nicht aus.


----------



## Armenius (26 Nov. 2013)

Schade dafür wäre ich auch noch nach England geflogen:WOW:
Du armer Irrer hast keine Arme mehr.
Wer sagt das!
Ja dann kratz dich mal
:WOW:


----------



## floyd (26 Nov. 2013)

Streckt den Purschen zu Poden :WOW:


----------



## oggy (26 Nov. 2013)

ich spuck dir ins auge und blende dich


----------

